# carnivorous urchin



## zr2bs4 (Nov 18, 2011)

I woke up this morning to find my urchin eating a sand sifting star. Has anyone ever seen this before? Will it try to catch my fish?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

1) Was he actually eating the star ?

2) Was the star already dead ?


----------



## zr2bs4 (Nov 18, 2011)

No the star is still alive. It ate another star about 2 weeks ago. I thought the star was starving to death because it had lost part of two arms so I let the urchin eat it before it buried itself and died. Looks like it has developed a taste for meat.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The star was dying. Your sand bed is way too clean for sand sifting stars. And if you had more than one, they would eat everything very fast. 

Was the urchin really eating it would be my question. Or did you happen upon a urchin moving over the sand/star?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

J_T said:


> The star was dying. Your sand bed is way too clean for sand sifting stars. And if you had more than one, they would eat everything very fast.
> 
> Was the urchin really eating it would be my question. Or did you happen upon a urchin moving over the sand/star?
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


^ that's kinda where I was going. Agreed.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW That sand Is spot-less.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

First off how big is your tank, its easy to say your sand is so clean, my sand is dirty at night but in the morning it spotless. I know my sandsifting starfish gets really hungry he gets on the glass, you can keep your tank too clean. I agree with the guys, he was probably dying I have urchins and they cant eat flesh their mouths are not made that way its imposable. Like the guys said he was munching on algae on the star fish or just moving over him. What else do you have in the tank fish wise.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 6, 2012)

i have had an urchin, eat some of my sps... so who knows what else they might eat.


----------

